# Innocuous Bugs in Aquarium



## Stormfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi guys and gals,

I've noticed these little light blue-grey critters zooming around in my gravel substrate since introducing some new plants about 2 months ago. They get to about 4mm in length and resemble a flat looking shrimp of sorts with lots of little legs.

Sucking them up with the gravel aquarium let me get a better look at them. They're powerful swimmers too!

My fish and plants don't seem bothered by them, so I'm not actually worried. I'm just interested in what they are exactly.

Cheers


----------



## kaysparf (May 21, 2013)

could it be copepods? https://www.google.com/search?site=...0.msedr...0...1ac.1.64.img..7.0.0.52-akJJDdhw


----------



## Stormfish (Apr 30, 2012)

They could be. I need to catch one and try to get a pic of it with my macro lens.

I asked at a fish shop today and was told they're harmless and indicate a good ecosystem. That they live in the substrate and munch away on the dead plant material.


----------



## kaysparf (May 21, 2013)

most likely copepods which can be good for your tank


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

I had ostracods at one point in my tank. No idea how they ended up there (no new plants). I suspect their eggs were introduced with fish food.
Much smaller than 4 mm and poor swimmers. I put one under a microscope (300x).
Yikes!


----------

